# If you think houses are expensive here....check this out.



## Don M. (Mar 14, 2019)

If this is an example of housing costs in Toronto, I don't see how our Canadian neighbors can afford to own one. 

https://news.yahoo.com/paid-500-000...0/photo-p-tarp-zoocasa-p-photo-175320703.html

https://www.google.com/maps/place/5...304440756ee162!8m2!3d43.6892046!4d-79.3111146


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2019)

Goodness me that does seem to be expensive..is that normal for houses in that condition to cost so much or is it a seller trying their luck?..I can see by the google street map that it's in a run down looking area as well.. i thought the price might be reflecting a shack of a house in a salubrious area but it would seem not!!


----------



## Keesha (Mar 14, 2019)

Lot money in Toronto itself is VERY expensive. If that house was fixed up it would probably sell for a clean million. There are many areas in Toronto that are much much higher. My brother in law lives in an area and the house behind him just sold for a cool $15 million so that little house is cheap in comparison.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 14, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Lot money in Toronto itself is VERY expensive. If that house was fixed up it would probably sell for a clean million. There are many areas in Toronto that are much much higher. My brother in law lives in an area and the house behind him just sold for a cool $15 million so that little house is cheap in comparison.



That's almost ridiculous...in most areas here, that house would qualify as a shack, waiting to be demolished.  Then, I can't imagine living in an area where the houses are only a couple of feet apart...if a person in one of those houses sneezes, half the neighborhood probably says "Gehundseit".


----------



## Keesha (Mar 14, 2019)

Don M. said:


> That's almost ridiculous...in most areas here, that house would qualify as a shack, waiting to be demolished.  Then, I can't imagine living in an area where the houses are only a couple of feet apart...if a person in one of those houses sneezes, half the neighborhood probably says "Gehundseit".


Yes it IS ridiculous. The cost of houses in Canada is far higher than the U.S., but the houses in Toronto are exceptionally high. 
The house might not be worth much but the land is. What many people do is bulldoze the house and rebuild. They would put up a much nicer house and save on property and house taxes or they will rent it out. 

Properties are outrageously close.  Some neighbours eavestroughs almost touch. 
We wouldn’t be able to stand that type of living either which is why we don’t live anywhere near a city. Like you, we live in a rural area where each home gets acres of land. Our home is probably worth about $500,000 but it’s a nice home on a nice lot. The further away from the city you go the cheaper the houses.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 15, 2019)

We watch House Hunters on HGTV and it amazes us what houses cost around the globe!!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2019)

Don M. said:


> That's almost ridiculous...in most areas here, that house would qualify as a shack, waiting to be demolished.  Then, I can't imagine living in an area where the houses are only a couple of feet apart...if a person in one of those houses sneezes, half the neighborhood probably says "Gehundseit".



You'd have a breakdown living in houses in many parts of the UK>>....







 Manchester North of England 






 Manchester ( North England)







London






 London





 South Wales...


----------



## retiredtraveler (Mar 15, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> You'd have a breakdown living in houses in many parts of the UK>>......



Yeah. A lot of Americans, if not most, don't seem to know about row houses. I think they watch to many Masterpiece Theatres and think the whole country is a bunch of little villages with old stone cottages.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2019)

They're called Terrace houses...then of course in many cities particularly in Scotland there are tenements, like in cities in the USA., there's also ''flat's (apartments) .. and the most common houses of all are semi-detached.. Lots of variations on this type


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2019)

But of course we do have our villages with cottages and rural areas everywhere too...with beautiful chocolate box cottages, and enormous detached homes as well...they're just not the norm..we don't have the space on this little Island to house 65 million people...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 15, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> They're called Terrace houses...then of course in many cities particularly in Scotland there are tenements, like in cities in the USA., there's also ''flat's (apartments) .. and the most common houses of all are semi-detached.. Lots of variations on this type


Those are called Duplex here..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 15, 2019)

[FONT=&quot]
Brand New

$185,000

Price[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4
Beds[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2
Baths[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1,500 Sq. Ft.$123 / Sq. Ft.
[/FONT]​

https://www.redfin.com/TX/Dallas/2436-51st-St-75216/home/30886718


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> Brand New
> 
> $185,000
> 
> ...




A house like that here would be upwards from a Million ...you all have such cheap housing outside of the cities, ..I do get house envy ..


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> Those are called Duplex here..



Ah riggght I've heard duplex mentioned in regard to houses in the USA, I didn't know what it was... also the word Condo gets me confused because  we don't have them here, what's the difference between a Condo and an apartment?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 15, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> A house like that here would be upwards from a Million ...you all have such cheap housing outside of the cities, ..I do get house envy ..


Click on the link above the picture for interior pictures.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 15, 2019)

People moving down here from California are buying with cash from the sale of their Cal. homes with money to spare!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 15, 2019)

How about a horse ranch on 17 acres for under $500,000 ??
.


https://www.zillow.com/homes/for_sa...7,-97.055626,33.171467,-97.537652_rect/10_zm/


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2019)

OMG, that's incredible... so cheap.....


----------



## retiredtraveler (Mar 15, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> They're called Terrace houses...then of course in many cities particularly in Scotland there are tenements, like in cities in the USA.



Except that in the U.S., tenement = slum. The word changed it's meaning over the years on this side of the pond. It's not the dictionary meaning of the word, but that is how it's used here.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 16, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Ah riggght I've heard duplex mentioned in regard to houses in the USA, I didn't know what it was... also the word Condo gets me confused because  we don't have them here, what's the difference between a Condo and an apartment?


A duplex is a house which has 2 apartments,on the 1st and 2nd floor.In most cases the owner of the house lives in one of the apts.He/she decides how much rent they will charge the tenant,which utilities e.g heat,water,electricity,cable are included or are the responsibility of the tenant.In some apts,you aren't allowed to have pets
The only thing I know about a condo,is you buy the property which is in a shared community.Your monthly fee helps to keep up the grounds and other ammenties if they have them e.g pool,tennis courts Sue


----------



## retiredtraveler (Mar 16, 2019)

moviequeen1 said:


> A duplex is a house which has 2 apartments,on the 1st and 2nd floor.In most cases the owner of the house lives in one of the apts.He/she decides how much rent they will charge the tenant,which utilities e.g heat,water,electricity,cable are included or are the responsibility of the tenant.



Man! Things must be very different in your part of the country. I'm in the midwest. We have duplexes everywhere, including the area I live in. They are simply a single building, with two separate residences, with a wall separating the two residences. That is, one building, constituting 2 'houses', with a single shared wall. The duplexes are separately bought and sold, and there is no owner on site. Each person living in each house is the 'owner'.  I have a few cousins living in duplexes. They are less expensive than a stand-alone house and are often build in higher priced areas.


----------



## oldman (Mar 17, 2019)

Don M. said:


> If this is an example of housing costs in Toronto, I don't see how our Canadian neighbors can afford to own one.
> 
> https://news.yahoo.com/paid-500-000...0/photo-p-tarp-zoocasa-p-photo-175320703.html
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/5...304440756ee162!8m2!3d43.6892046!4d-79.3111146




These are called slums where I live.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 17, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Ah riggght I've heard duplex mentioned in regard to houses in the USA, I didn't know what it was... also the word Condo gets me confused because  we don't have them here, what's the difference between a Condo and an apartment?


Below is the correct meaning of Duplex here. It’s one building divided into two units, like this. This particular unit is divided up so part of it can be rented out for extra income but they aren’t all like that. 
https://www.rew.ca/properties/E4383...rch_id=toronto-on&search_type=property_browse

A condo is either an apartment that you purchase instead of rent OR a row house that is purchased. The lawn , gardens and all other maintenance is inclusive in its price so you don’t have this responsibility but in the end you do pay for it. 



retiredtraveler said:


> Man! Things must be very different in your part of the country. I'm in the midwest. We have duplexes everywhere, including the area I live in. They are simply a single building, with two separate residences, with a wall separating the two residences. That is, one building, constituting 2 'houses', with a single shared wall. The duplexes are separately bought and sold, and there is no owner on site. Each person living in each house is the 'owner'.  I have a few cousins living in duplexes. They are less expensive than a stand-alone house and are often build in higher priced areas.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 17, 2019)

Condo/Townhouse $218,000
https://www.realtor.com/realestatea...ype-condo-townhome-row-home-co-op#M7132756853
.
\


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2019)

retiredtraveler said:


> Man! Things must be very different in your part of the country. I'm in the midwest. We have duplexes everywhere, including the area I live in. They are simply a single building, with two separate residences, with a wall separating the two residences. That is, one building, constituting 2 'houses', with a single shared wall. The duplexes are separately bought and sold, and there is no owner on site. Each person living in each house is the 'owner'.  I have a few cousins living in duplexes. They are less expensive than a stand-alone house and are often build in higher priced areas.



We have those here, 2 separate families living independently owned or rented , ... they are called Maisonettes...


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Below is the correct meaning of Duplex here. It’s one building divided into two units, like this. This particular unit is divided up so part of it can be rented out for extra income but they aren’t all like that.
> https://www.rew.ca/properties/E4383...rch_id=toronto-on&search_type=property_browse
> 
> *A condo is either an apartment that you purchase instead of rent OR a row house that is purchased. The lawn , gardens and all other maintenance is inclusive in its price so you don’t have this responsibility but in the end you do pay for it.*


*

They are called leasehold properties here..they can be flats, (apartments) or houses, but you don't own the land only the house... or apartment.. and you pay extra for maintenance, ( does that sound the same)? 

*


----------



## Keesha (Mar 17, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> They are called leasehold properties here..they can be flats, (apartments) or houses, but you don't own the land only the house... or apartment.. and you pay extra for maintenance, ( does that sound the same)?
> 
> [/B]



Yes indeed. That sounds the same. :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Keesha (Mar 17, 2019)

We have a lot cheaper places in Ontario but they are much further north. 
The further north you go, the cheaper the pricing. We also have town houses: a row of houses stuck together.


https://www.point2homes.com/CA/Home-For-Sale/ON/Moonbeam/139-LEFEBVRE-PENINSULA-RD/64615505.html


https://www.royallepage.ca/en/property/ontario/moonbeam/13-damours-rd/8721018/mlstm182576/


https://www.royallepage.ca/en/property/ontario/moonbeam/9-pelletier-ave/8869367/mlstm182804/


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2019)

Keesha said:


> We have a lot cheaper places in Ontario but they are much further north.
> The further north you go, the cheaper the pricing. We also have town houses: a row of houses stuck together.
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly the same here..the further North, the cheaper the properties.. The property here in the south is the most expensive in the whole of the country ..I could buy  an 8-10  bed house  with a lot more land up  North ( especially Scotland )  for what mine costs here...


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 17, 2019)

retiredtraveler said:


> Man! Things must be very different in your part of the country. I'm in the midwest. We have duplexes everywhere, including the area I live in. They are simply a single building, with two separate residences, with a wall separating the two residences. That is, one building, constituting 2 'houses', with a single shared wall. The duplexes are separately bought and sold, and there is no owner on site. Each person living in each house is the 'owner'.  I have a few cousins living in duplexes. They are less expensive than a stand-alone house and are often build in higher priced areas.



Retiredtraveler,I was just explaining to HollyDolly the meaning of a duplex.Here in WNY,there are a lot of co-ops{where I live} condos,regular apartment building Sue


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 17, 2019)

*hgtv-uh oh*



Ken N Tx said:


> We watch House Hunters on HGTV and it amazes us what houses cost around the globe!!



A strong local economy and demand help keep those prices high, not just in touristy spots.

But HGTV-eek. In North America I partly blame HGTV for housing inflation in many areas and/or neighborhood around the country. Everyone wants the wow factor when they buy now. If they can afford it they'll get it. And sometimes the seller will give it/pay for it. BUT trying to keep up with HGTV standards can break someone's piggy bank pretty fast. People have to realize alot of those people/home owners chosen for most of those shows in effect won a prize of 50-100K in renovations sometime. The average home owner can't put that much in their home prior to selling. Nor can alot of buyers pay for it in price either. The latest trend in our area quick as-is cash sales, many are starting to forgo the popular selling practices of the past because of cost. Sadly many actual home buyers are beaten out by flippers and investors before they can get bargain pricing on a house which also adds to the housing inflation.

I've also heard Vancouver is pretty expensive. I never though I'd see the day where I would see homes change hands like baseball cards or stamps.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 17, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Exactly the same here..the further North, the cheaper the properties.. The property here in the south is the most expensive in the whole of the country ..I could buy  an 8-10  bed house  with a lot more land up  North ( especially Scotland )  for what mine costs here...


Is it colder and in a different growing zone? 
We are a zone 4/5 here but up at the place is a zone 3 so many of the plants that I’m used to growing as perennials would be annuals but I once considered moving that far away but then considered that Seasonal Affective Disorder would be far worse also.


----------

